# ¿qué utilidad tiene net-misc/ntp? ¿es necesario?

## papu

hola esta semana he reinstalado todo, esta vez he puesto funtoo ( portage por git y openrc ya integrado) y esta totalmente limpio y quiero mantenerlo asi en la medida sea posible, antes tenia puesto el paquete net-misc/ntp , ahora no, y todo funciona correctamente, ¿qué utilidad tiene este paquete? ¿es necesario instalarlo?. 

La hora y todo parece funcionar correctamente asi tal como esta ahora y no se la necesidad o no de poner ese paquete.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pcmaster

NTP (Network Time Protocol) te permite mantener la hora de tu ordenador perfectamente sincronizada por internet. Si lo desinstalas, la hora que marque el reloj de tu PC, o que adelante o atrase, dependerá exclusivamente del reloj de la placa base.

Con ntp instalado y correctamente configurado, todos tus PC estarán en hora, con menos de un segundo de diferencia entre ellos (si es que llegas a notar alguna diferencia).

ntp puede usarse de 2 formas:

ntpd mantiene permenentemente el reloj en hora. Útil para servidores, pero puede interferir algo en la reproduccion multimedia si realiza ajustes mientras se reproduce un archivo de vídeo.

ntp-client sólo pone en hora el reloj una vez, al iniciar el PC, el resto corre a cargo del reloj de la placa base, con lo que no interfiere con programas multimedia, y a menos que tengas el PC encendido muchas horas seguidas, tampoco variará la hora de forma apreciable.

----------

## papu

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> NTP (Network Time Protocol) te permite mantener la hora de tu ordenador perfectamente sincronizada por internet. Si lo desinstalas, la hora que marque el reloj de tu PC, o que adelante o atrase, dependerá exclusivamente del reloj de la placa base.
> 
> Con ntp instalado y correctamente configurado, todos tus PC estarán en hora, con menos de un segundo de diferencia entre ellos (si es que llegas a notar alguna diferencia).
> 
> ntp puede usarse de 2 formas:
> ...

 

entiendo , tanto ntpd como ntp-client supongo van incluidos en el paquete ntp ¿no?, yo tengo un ntp client de otra instalacion guardado. Recuerdo también habia un modo de usando ntp -creo recordar- de sincronizar el reloj internet con el de la placa cuando reiniciaba el sistema, no se si ahora es automatico eso.

Por otra parte en kde hay un sincronizador supongo que hara la misma función que ntp ¿no? 

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/2247/instantnia7.png

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Si, se ve que es util pero los que usan PPPoE no podrian tener el demonio de ntp corriendo, puesto no tendrian internet hasta arrancar los demonios correspondientes, o lo otro es actualizarlo a mano xDD, lo que no es problema para los que usan conecciones LAN con DHCP  :Razz: , si es que no me equivoco

Saludos!!!

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Dj_Dexter wrote:*   

> pero los que usan PPPoE ...

 

Suele ser efectivo en redes locales, servir la hora correcta a todas la máqunas conectadas. Empiezas sincronizandote por medio del disposititivo de red y luego, la ofreces a toda tu red/es, y por qué no, a los que lo pidan por medio del dispositivo por el que sincronizaste. Es un servidor de pocas palabras.

 *papu wrote:*   

> Recuerdo también habia un modo de usando ntp -creo recordar- de sincronizar el reloj internet con el de la placa cuando reiniciaba el sistema, no se si ahora es automatico eso

 

 :Smile:  Qué buen humor   :Smile: 

Binario utilizando ntp no tiene que ver con net-misc/ntp ¿es así? Lo creo, el modo, aplicación independiente.

SaludOS

----------

## papu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *papu wrote:*   Recuerdo también habia un modo  usando ntp -creo recordar- de sincronizar el reloj internet con el de la placa cuando reiniciaba el sistema, no se si ahora es automatico eso 
> 
>  Qué buen humor  
> ...

 

¿cómo dices? no te entendí  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## AnimAlf

 :Very Happy:  idem   :Smile: 

 *papu wrote:*   

> tengo un ntp client de otra instalacion guardado.

 

----------

## papu

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

>  idem  
> 
>  *papu wrote:*   tengo un ntp client de otra instalacion guardado. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> http://papuweb.com/gentoo/conf.d/ntp-client

 

no entiendo lo que dices de buen humor y lo que dices en esta frase

```
Binario utilizando ntp no tiene que ver con net-misc/ntp ¿es así? Lo creo, el modo, aplicación independiente.
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Pille una manera de actualizar a la hora con 1 servidor de ntp oficial, hice un script en bash para ello  :Razz: , eso si simple pero efectivo

Editar el archivo:  /etc/ntp.conf   y agregar la línea:   server ntp.shoa.cl con nano u otro editor desde root...

El Script:

```

#!/bin/bash

ntpdate ntp.shoa.cl

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

sleep 2 && /etc/init.d/ntpd stop

/etc/init.d/hwclock stop

sleep 2 && /etc/init.d/hwclock start

```

copiar eso y guardarlo con nano u otro editor desde root, en /usr/bin/update_reloj u otro nombre

Darle los permisos:

```

#chmod a+x /usr/bin/update_reloj

```

una vez terminado, se ejecuta y resulta en ...

```

#update_reloj 

12 Dec 15:23:21 ntpdate[3654]: adjust time server 200.54.149.19 offset 0.184234 sec

 * Starting ntpd ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...                                  [ ok ]

```

el porque de ello: porque no tengo coneccion por red, ni routher de ningun tipo, ni LAN, solo ADSL por PPPoE,  y eso me soluciona el problema de mantener al dia el reloj, asi hasta el real time clock (reloj de la Bios) queda sincronizado de una con la del s.o

Nota: deberia existir el demonio hwclock en baselayout 1.x, que en Openrc + Baselayout 2.x si exta  :Smile: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## papu

aja, como digo había una opción usando ntp sino recuerdo mal, que podria ser, configurando una serie de opciones para actualizar al cerrar desde internet a reloj hardware y al reves al iniciar , pero creo era usando clock que ahora no se usa en gentoo si utilizas openrc.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 */etc/conf.d/clock wrote:*   

> # If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time (software
> 
> # clock) during shutdown, then say "yes" here.
> 
> CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

 

Esa es la cuestión. Funciona inclusive en OpenRC

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  */etc/conf.d/clock wrote:*   # If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time (software
> 
> # clock) during shutdown, then say "yes" here.
> 
> CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" 
> ...

 

¡eing! pero si en la documentación de openrc pone que ya no se usa el clock, no entiendo nada  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

p.d:

```
# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# (software clock) during shutdown, then say "YES" here.

# You normally don't need to do this if you run a ntp daemon.

clock_systohc="NO"

```

 a veces parezco tonto, luego miro si funciona.

----------

## papu

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*    */etc/conf.d/clock wrote:*   # If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time (software
> 
> # clock) during shutdown, then say "yes" here.
> 
> CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" 
> ...

 

lo he puesto en YES y quiero usar el sincronizador propio de KDE para asi tener el System Time correcto para que me sincronize al hardware, pero bajo usuario no me deja cambiar la opción para poner servidor pool horario.

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/6629/instantnia8.png

quizás he de darme algun permiso para mi usuario en group?

----------

## Dj_Dexter

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  */etc/conf.d/clock wrote:*   # If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time (software
> 
> # clock) during shutdown, then say "yes" here.
> 
> CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" 
> ...

 

En Openrc es:

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/hwclock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

clock="local"

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# (software clock) during shutdown, then say "YES" here.

# You normally don't need to do this if you run a ntp daemon.

clock_systohc="YES"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""

```

..

papu, eso esta bien, porque no se puede cambiar la hora como user, ni la zona horaria, sino como root, no te veo el problema, excepto que uses gksu, sudo o parecido, que el de kde ni idea como se llama, talvez ksudo, cuando te sale eso, te pide pass de root, con algun dialogo o?

----------

## papu

 *Dj_Dexter wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*    */etc/conf.d/clock wrote:*   # If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time (software
> 
> # clock) during shutdown, then say "yes" here.
> 
> CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" 
> ...

 

si con kdesu se puede usar aplicaciones con gui, pero eso es un tema que habría me interesaria poder usarlo cada vez entro como usuario de forma automatica sin necesidad de tener que estar con kdesu cada vez, sino no le veo mucha utilidad si solo se puede hacer entrando bajo root y manualmente cada vez con kdesu, en el caso sea eso posible claro.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## AnimAlf

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *AnimAlf wrote:*    idem  
> 
>  *papu wrote:*   tengo un ntp client de otra instalacion guardado.  
> 
>  *Quote:*   http://papuweb.com/gentoo/conf.d/ntp-client 
> ...

 

Tienes un paquete cliente, pero utilizas el paquete que también contiene el server para utilizar sólo client!

¿Por qué guardar si existe en portage?

¿sentiende?

----------

## lexming

Yo en mi caso uso una pequeña utilidad llamada htpdate, se ejecuta como:

```
htpdate -s www.kernel.org www.gnu.org
```

 y usará las webs que le añadas para sincronizar el reloj local. 

El ntp me parecía algo muy grande para solo poner la hora al reloj en mi portátil, con el daemon activo, configurar el cron, etc... (soy muy vago   :Very Happy:  ) El ntp creo que solo lo usaría si es crítico tener la hora sincronizada al milisegundo o el reloj no funciona correctamente.

----------

## papu

 *lexming wrote:*   

> Yo en mi caso uso una pequeña utilidad llamada htpdate, se ejecuta como:
> 
> ```
> htpdate -s www.kernel.org www.gnu.org
> ```
> ...

 

aja mirare ese programa, pero si ya tengo el sincronizador del KDE , lo que no me permite entrar en modo no root , no me sale la ventana (gui) que me pide el pass de root como en otras aplicaciones si sale automático, quizás este ahí el tema . 

Si la verdad tener que meter ntp para eso como que no.

Ahora que he puesto el sistema nuevo con funtoo pienso ir con pies de plomo e instalar SOLO lo estrictamente necesario, hasta ahora ya lo hacía pero tenía demasiadas USE en el make.conf ahora lo filtrare muchísimo más y tiraré de package.use de manera mas inteligente que hasta ahora.

Por ahora va perfecto el funtoo el arbol portage con git es un descanso ufff.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## McTango

Personalmente, creo que NTP es la mejor solución para mantener en hora cualquier equipo, ya sea que tenga Linux, Windows o cualquier otro S.O.

En el caso específico de Gentoo Linux, instalar el package "net-misc/ntp" te provee de todas las herramientas para mantener en hora tu equipo. El único requisito "indispensable" para que funcione NTP es que tengas conexión a Internet (o si estás en una Intranet, que exista un servidor NTP dentro de esa intranet).

pcmaster dió una buena explicación de NTP, y si bien puede interferir mínimamente en aplicaciones multimedia, las aplicaciones críticas basadas en tiempo real no corren peligro, ya que NTP no provoca "saltos" en el reloj.

En lugar de corregir el reloj haciendo "saltos", NTP va "disciplinando" al reloj del equipo, haciendo las correcciones mediante cambios en la frecuencia del reloj (acelerando o desacelerando) hasta que alcance la hora correcta. De ese modo evita los "saltos de tiempo", los cuales son perjudiciales para ciertas aplicaciones críticas.

Los equipos Windows (a partir de Windows 2000) ya traen un servicio llamado "Horario de Windows". Está basado en una versión más simple de NTP llamada SNTP (Simple NTP). Este servicio SNTP sí provoca saltos en los relojes y no aplica ninguna política de disciplinar al reloj del sistema, por lo que no es recomendable utilizarlo si se corren aplicaciones críticas que puedan ser perjudicadas por los saltos de horario.

Hay versiones de NTP disponibles para Windows como la de Meinberg (http://www.meinberg.de/english/sw/ntp.htm).

Volviendo al tema en cuestión, la necesidad de utilizar NTP varía, dependiendo de si el equipo permanecerá mucho tiempo encendido, si las aplicaciones que posee requieren o no que el reloj tenga la hora sincronizada, etc.

Si el equipo que utilizas se enciende unas cuantas horas y luego lo apagas, es suficiente con la solución "ntp-date" mencionada por pcmaster.

Pero si el equipo es un servidor que debe estar encendido todo el tiempo, entonces es altamente recomendable mantener NTP funcionando (y con conexión a algún servidor NTP de Internet o de la intranet, obviamente).

En internet hay miles de servidores de hora con los cuales puedes sincronizar tus equipos, como por ejemplo el de la NASA (ntp.nasa.gov) por citar uno.

En mi caso particular, tengo varios servidores corriendo Gentoo Linux SPARC, los cuales se sincronizan con un servidor NTP basado en GPS, que está ubicado dentro de la intranet de la empresa.

Y además, múltiples equipos con Windows 2000 y XP que se sincronizan (también usando NTP, no SNTP) con los servidores Linux.

Nunca tuve problemas con los relojes en más de 7 años que están funcionando esos equipos.

Saludos

----------

